# this one is next



## Oldude13 (Nov 13, 2015)

Phantom

Found it like this but added tank and new tires


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 14, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## super dave (Nov 15, 2015)

Great find! Do you plan on making it look as good as the Green bicycle?


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Panther started out as a bare frame. i painted it and collected parts I've had it 16 years.
I will clean up phantom and find better rear fender and seat thats it.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 28, 2015)

Changed my mind (bike bug bit)
looking for presentable F/R rear fenders, front wheel and rack


----------



## spoker (Nov 29, 2015)

looks good 2 me,thats te way bikes looked when i was a yougen


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 30, 2015)

You must be really old,I'm pretty old and when I was young if they didn't have banna seats & ape hangers you couldn't give them away, we used to buy balooners at garage & church sales in the early 70s, to wreck playing demolition derby, going rate for a balooner was two bucks, schwinn or hawthorne we did not care, we sure did not value those balooners or middleweights, price of a gallon of A&W root beer was 99cents, go figure, then in the late seventies middle aged overweight women started wanting them, for the very reason we hated them (they were slow and heavy peddling), now I have a garage full, if they didn't look so good with apehangers & springers, I wouldn't have any,times change, our kids are probably going to value those mountain bikes you see on the curb every garbage day 






spoker said:


> looks good 2 me,thats te way bikes looked when i was a yougen


----------

